# aladdin lamp



## gusty60 (Jan 18, 2010)

I was given three kerosene lamps twenty years ago by my great uncle and aunt. One Aladdin, a Matador, and another that has not been identified. I pulled them off the shelf a week ago to take a look at them. I had never lit them and none had a chimney. Got a chimney and mantle and wick for the 
Aladdin and fired it up and was truly amazed at the light output! I have always used flat wick lanterns during power outages but I will be using the Aladdin from now on! Thanks for all the posts about them as they were very helpful in figuring this lamp out. If you have not seen one yet you should!


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

They are great lamps, just one word of advice if you haven't already heard it. Don't push it to it's brightest setting... And stay with it and watch it until you have seen what a sooted up mantle will do... Think flames coming out of the chimney a couple of feet in length.

Once you know what will cause sooting and what won't you'll have the perfect lamp... We love ours.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

If you see even a little bit of a black spot developing on the mantle, back it off a bit. Once you hit the right spot, it will burn nicely and with a lot of light. wvstuck is right, don't go for max light.


----------



## gusty60 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah thanks. Was already prepared for the worst after reading all the posts about them. Yes they need some attention but not the beast that some make it out to be! I never leave any lamps unattended so its never been a problem anyway.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Once I learned the right level to burn at, I've never had a problem... And like logbuilder said, you can tell when you are headed for trouble when you see little black soot marks starting on the mantle, or if you can see any little flames on the mantle, just back it down a hair. When I have to walk away to do something, I often just turn my down a little further... Once I learned this I have never had a flare up...

One more little note (I must have missed the old thread) Only use K1 kerosene in the lamp... Lamp oil or Paraffin shortens the mantle life... And never switch to kerosene from any other oil without changing the wick.


----------



## gusty60 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks! Once again, this forum has been very helpful!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Just a comment about the black spots that appear on occassion on Aladdin mantles. 

The black spot on the mantle is caused by a high point in the wick directly below the spot. This high wick area causes more fuel to be burned in that area which causes the mantle to become "overloaded". An overloaded mantle cannot burn the volatile gas being emitted from the wick and thus a black spot appears (the black spot is unburned carbon). If the wick is not turned down - which reduces fuel consumption - which reduces mantle overloading - the black spot will grow until the entire mantle is carboned up. If this happens, turn the wick down and allow the carbon to burn off the mantle.

When you see a black spot, remember where the spot was. When the lamp is cool, remove the mantle and trim the wick in the area right below the area where the black spot appeared. The "high spot" on the wick may be a crumb or build-up of carbon or an errant wick thread that needs trimming. The goal of trimming an Aladdin wick is to have an even, horizontal surface on the top of the wick. An uneven, ragged wick surface will allow the formation of black spots on the mantle directly above the high points on the wick.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I wonder if Kerosene Jet fuel (Jet-A) will burn as well as K1 kerosene or maybe burn better since it is refined purer than regular kerosene. I know it burned very well in my kerosene heaters. The local price for K1 kerosene in Kerrville, TX is about $4.99 a gallon. How does that compare to where you are??


----------



## gusty60 (Jan 18, 2010)

So far I have only found it at Ace Hardware and the big boxes. Nine dollars per gallon with a discount coupon. Will keep searching though. And Cabin Fever thanks for all your input on Aladdins. You are the one that got me really interested.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

We buy K-1 in bulk at a local distributor, when Buying it 55 gallons at a time I get it for $3.89 a gallon. In comparison you can buy it at some gas stations for about $4.12 a gallon right now. I usually try to keep 110 gallons on hand at all times... If for some reason you didn't want smoke rising from your chimney.. Kerosene heaters could come in handy... The stuff never really goes bad except when contaminated with water or dirt. We filter all of ours through a Mr. Funnel filter when pumping it out of the drums.

Look around at local gas stations for a K-1 pump off somewhere on the edge of the lot... Or by diesel pumps. If you have to buy the small one gallon cans at Lowes, Wal-Mart or Hardware stores you are going to be paying a premium.

If you can't locate it by just looking around, go to Lowes and buy a Blue 5 gallon Kerosene can and ask the guys working around the lawn and garden area if they know where you can pump your own... They usually know because other customers buying cans tell them where they get it.


----------



## gusty60 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks, I will check those wvstuck. I burn my lamp just like you recommend.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

I am really interested in getting a couple of these lamps. What kind/style would you recommend for someone who has no experience with them?


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

prairiecomforts said:


> I am really interested in getting a couple of these lamps. What kind/style would you recommend for someone who has no experience with them?


If you are serious about getting a good quality oil lamp, many people swear by the Aladdin lamps. You do have to be serious because they are not inexpensive. Aladdin lamps are different than other oil lamps in that they use a mantle rather than just a wick. The mantle puts out a whole bunch more light. If you aren't sure what I am talking about in regards to a mantle, think older Coleman camping lanterns with that little bag like thing that glowed.

The current version of the Aladdin lamp is the Genie III.










I've provided several links below that you might find helpful. I did some surfing for good prices as of today. If I were wanting one right now, I would go for the new one listed on ebay @ $107.99 (note, it appears to end in 20 hours from the time of this post). However, for all my needs, I have dealt with the oillampman for years. He has always treated me right and has virtually every part or accessory you might need and I can remember his name (oillampman.com).

History of the Aladdin lamp
http://www.aladdinlamps.info/history.htm

Used on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aladdin-mantle-kerosene-lamp-/200703423418

New on ebay ($107.99 buy it now)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aladdin-GENIE-III-BROWN-LAMP-BRASS-C6108-New-oil-/270896289963

Of course Lehman's sells them but they always seem to be the highest prices on most anything I have looked at.
http://www.lehmans.com/store/Lights___Aladdin___Aladdin_Lamps___Aladdin_Genie_III_Oil_Lamp___genie3


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Thank you so much for all the links! I have been thinking about getting a couple for a while for emergency lighting and such. Off to do some reading....


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

I started reading about them a few months ago when a friend and fellow pepper mentioned his. I had never heard of them! As soon as we can, we are getting at least one, although ultimately I want 3. If you are getting them, don't forget a spare chimney and mantles. If an accident happens, the lamp won't work without them.

I have been checking around at thrift stores, antique places, and flea markets hoping to find one, but no luck. Probably going to have to bite the bullet and get new.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

prairiecomforts said:


> I am really interested in getting a couple of these lamps. What kind/style would you recommend for someone who has no experience with them?


If you're thinking about buying an Aladdin lantern look at a Britelyt first. They're much more versatile plus burn a greater variety of fuels. Plus you can heat a room and cook with them. You can also burn cheaper fuels than kerosene. Apparently even used motor oil. 

http://www.britelyt.com/


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I buy most of my Aladdin stuff from http://www.jackscountrystore.co

There Genie III lamp is $121 (http://www.jackscountrystore.co/genieiiilampclearbrasshdwelessshade.aspx)


----------



## spurdie (Oct 6, 2008)

I bought a britelyt after doing much research. Yes they are very bright, but I have had nothing but problems from it. Unreliable, flareups, etc. It now hangs in the shed and i dont even consider it when I need emergency light.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Darren said:


> If you're thinking about buying an Aladdin lantern look at a Britelyt first. They're much more versatile plus burn a greater variety of fuels.
> 
> http://www.britelyt.com/


Aladdin is not a lantern, it's a lamp. The Britelyt is a lantern. 

The Aladdin is silent, the Britelyt hisses.

The Aladdin lights an area with 60 watts of light. The Britelyt lights an entire large room with 400 watts of light.

We have both Aladdins and a Britelyt. IMHO, they serve different purposes.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

spurdie said:


> I bought a britelyt after doing much research. Yes they are very bright, but I have had nothing but problems from it. Unreliable, flareups, etc. It now hangs in the shed and i dont even consider it when I need emergency light.


Want to sell it?


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Darren said:


> If you're thinking about buying an Aladdin lantern look at a Britelyt first. They're much more versatile plus burn a greater variety of fuels. Plus you can heat a room and cook with them. You can also burn cheaper fuels than kerosene. Apparently even used motor oil.
> 
> http://www.britelyt.com/


Darren,

Tell us what you use your Britelyt for. What fuels have you used? Do you have to tend it? I'd be interested in your feedback since you apparently like them.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I'll give you my 2Â¢ about our BriteLyt. I have owned this lantern for more than 10 years. It's a great lantern for lighting our entire 16 x 24 one-room cabin. One can easily read in any corner of the cabin, it's that bright! The lantern will warm the cabin during early fall and late spring.

As far as tending, I pump pressure into it about every hour or so. I use a bicycle pump. Occassionally, I adjust the air/fuel mixture. This adjustment is very easy.

I have used both Coleman fuel and kerosene, as well as a mixture of the two fuels. Kerosene during warmer months and Coleman during winter.

IMHO, the lamp is well worth the money. I'd take a BriteLyt over a Coleman lantern any day!

If you look toward the top of the photo below, you'll see our BriteLyt handing from the ceiling. Even tho it doesn't look like it, the lantern is hanging from the center of the ceiling. It hangs from a thin wire cable pulley system, so I can easily lower and raise it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

spurdie said:


> I bought a britelyt after doing much research. Yes they are very bright, but I have had nothing but problems from it. Unreliable, flareups, etc. It now hangs in the shed and i dont even consider it when I need emergency light.


The only flareups I ever got was when I did not preheat the generator sufficiently. It's important to heat the generator before lighting the mantle. If it's not heated sufficiently, raw fuel will dump into the mantle and cause flareups. The fuel must first be vaporized in a hot generator tube.

I use the attached "blow torch" to preheat the generator. On occassion I found it hard to light, it would just blow out my match prior to lighting. One of these days I'm gonna buy the little pan that one squirks alcohol into. Then, light the alcohol in the pan to heat the generator tube.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Ok -I don't want to ask dumb question -but how safe are these lamps around kids? Does the outside of them get hot? My kids aren't small - they are 12. 10 and 8 but I am still a little concerned.


----------



## gusty60 (Jan 18, 2010)

The Aladdin lamp chimney gets hot! Don't touch it.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

prairiecomforts said:


> Ok -I don't want to ask dumb question -but how safe are these lamps around kids? Does the outside of them get hot? My kids aren't small - they are 12. 10 and 8 but I am still a little concerned.


Oil lamps are inherently somewhat dangerous. They have a flame, a really hot globe and a combustible liquid in a glass container. I have a 10 yr old daughter and I don't worry. She has been taught early on to respect these things and she knows she is not to mess with it. I trust her to follow her training. IMHO, the answer to your question as to them being safe around kids depends on the kids and how they have been taught. If you are concerned, you should probably avoid them.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

I got to thinking, in regards to safety, there are safe and unsafe ways to put the lamp out. Never take the glove off to blow it out. Turn down the wick to lowest position. Then cup your hand _around_ the top of the globe (not above the globe) and blow into your hand. The air will go down the globe and extinguish the flame.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

I am not worried about them not listening - as long as I know what to tell them. They are old enough to know not to mess with something if I tell them not too. 

That being said, I did a lot of reading on them today (following the links you all provided - thanks again!) and think I will be ordering a couple after the first of the month.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> I buy most of my Aladdin stuff from http://www.jackscountrystore.co
> 
> There Genie III lamp is $121 (http://www.jackscountrystore.co/genieiiilampclearbrasshdwelessshade.aspx)


Jack's has been a fixture in Ocean Park forever! If you think dealing with him on line is great, I'd highly recommend a visit to the store if you are ever out here. I took several Aladdins to him for advice and parts a few years ago. He gave great adviceâ had the parts I needed in stock, and even cleaned out the bases while I was there. He was able to give me the dating on my inherited lamp, and steered me away from rebuilding one that he said was not worth the parts it would take to make it work, even though he would have made $$ off me if he'd kept quiet and simply sold me the parts. He has a fantastic collection of Aladdins in the store. Very interesting visit.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, I picked up an Aladdin off craigslist, I probably shouldn't have, because it looks like the burner is messed up or something. The wheel that raises the wick is floppy, doesn't raise the wick unless you really mess with it. It is also missing the flame spreader, they cobbled together something out of thin metal that they punched holes in. Needless to say, I can't get the mantle to flow, I just get a high yellow flame off the wick









I know that pic looks like the mantle glows, but it's not. Only a tiny bit up near the top glows. I let it burn 3 hours yesterday, and it didn't change. This is a model B. I'm guessing I need to order an actual flame spreader and new wick, the mantle is brand new. Any thoughts before I order parts I don't need, or waste more money?


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

ghmerrill said:


> Ok, I picked up an Aladdin off craigslist, I probably shouldn't have, because it looks like the burner is messed up or something. The wheel that raises the wick is floppy, doesn't raise the wick unless you really mess with it. It is also missing the flame spreader, they cobbled together something out of thin metal that they punched holes in. Needless to say, I can't get the mantle to flow, I just get a high yellow flame off the wick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an old B model or a Genie II? I may have the part you need in the shed on an old lamp. I just checked, I do have an old #23 burner. If you would like to have it, I would be willing to send it to you


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks! This is a model B, I don't know if parts are interchangeable? It's been crazy learning about these! I did not realize there was so much to them! If it will work, pm me, and we can exchange contact info.


----------

